# XD 9 Barrel Brush



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

Well I got the XD 9 with all the junk that comes in the kit. I put 100 rounds threw and decided I would field strip and wipe everything down just so I know how it all works. I stripped it and wiped everything with breakfree and then went to push the brush that came with the kit threw the barrel. It is REALLY tough. I didn't keep trying after a few attempts as I dont want to screw anything up. I ended up just using Q-tips to wipe out what little residue I could see inside. Do I need to just lube that brush up and jam it threw or should it be a little easier? I was looking into getting a bore snake to do the job but just wonder about the included equipment. Thanks guys.


----------



## czerbe (Dec 24, 2008)

*same prob.*

XD I had the same problem with mine I already have a gun cleaning kit that came with a bore brush. I believe that the brush that comes with the kit is supposed to be univerial but I just used my old one for the sub-compact. I don't recommend using a Q-tip as the fibers can come off and gunk up the pipe. ...... just my 2 cents...


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

What's funny is with the brushes, the manuals always say go from chamber to muzzle direction only.. Then I saw on the Sig website video he takes it through the barrel back and forth, back and forth, with disregard for the whole chamber to muzzle direction only thing.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

babs said:


> What's funny is with the brushes, the manuals always say go from chamber to muzzle direction only.. Then I saw on the Sig website video he takes it through the barrel back and forth, back and forth, with disregard for the whole chamber to muzzle direction only thing.


Yea I never understood this either....I mean you have to remove the brush eventually, right?


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Unless it's just a brush on the end of a naked bore rod and you have to fish it though a few times. 

Might be the makings of a good poll thread maybe unless it's already done.. You brush your bore A) back and forth or B) muzzle direction only.


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

So you all are able to do it with the supplied brush? I want a snake but those are as scarce locally here in va as 9mm luger. If so, did you guys just lube the F out of the brush?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

go to ...somewhere that sells gun stuff. Get a set of cleaning rods and bore brushes. As to patches I have bought them and used things around here. The brush supplied is not quite right. I've heard it time and again and after seeing it go look at a 9m metal brush and tell me if it looks the same. Kits that come with guns are rarely the best and it's not too much one to get a set from a shop or Walmart or the like (Walmart has brushes and rods pretty cheap).

I have a tool box I use just for cleaning supplies for pistols. Best investment I ever made. It's all in one place.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I just scrub the brush back and forth. Its more critical to only push the patches through from the breech end to the muzzle. The thought behind this is that any remaining dirt in the barrel will wear out the rest of the barrel quicker as the fired bullet passes by. If the remaining dirt is at the muzzle, it will have less of the barrel to pass through and cause wear. 

A tight fitting brush will scrub the barrel better and will likely loosen up as it gets broken in. I think its more important to have a brush that isn't too loose - or worn out. No matter how hard you have to push, those brass bristles won't do any damage to the steel of the barrel.


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. I am leaning towards a snake or the patches. I might stop on the way home and get that stuff. THe brush is not metal. Its got plastic/nylon bristles. It is just REALLY tight and even with a moderate amount of force, it doesn't go in. Not sure why they put that thing in the kit.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

A snake is cool for a quick bore clean.
At leasure though, just a good brush, a bore rod and patches, and a jag to snugly push the patches through (muzzle direction) for the reasons above. 

My procedure: 
1. patch on rod with plenty of hoppes 9
2. brush to dislodge gunk loosened by hoppes 9
3. patch on jag to remove and repeat until dry and no more residue shows on the patch.
4. Put a bunch of nice grouped holes in paper (the fun part)
5. Repeat.

:smt033


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

babs said:


> A snake is cool for a quick bore clean.
> At leasure though, just a good brush, a bore rod and patches, and a jag to snugly push the patches through (muzzle direction) for the reasons above.
> 
> My procedure:
> ...


I will follow your lead master jedi.. I like the holing of the paper part best..:smt023


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Check out the cleaning vid on the Sig Sauer website which is somewhere down in the customer svc section.. One of the better comprehensive ones I've seen I think.

Oh I'm no master jedi guncleaner for sure. hehehe.. I'm just a rookie amateur newb who just THINKS I may know something about these little fun pistols. :mrgreen:


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

Checking that vid out now. Thanks for the help.


----------

